# Clovelly 26/01



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi all
Meeting at the Clovelly carpark, near the Surf Lifesaving building at 0530. Launching from Gordon's Bay and will try to get some fresh squid in the weed beds. Will then troll some squid around Wedding Cake Island hoping our kingie mates are still around.
Everyone is welcome to join in.
I Can be contacted on 0401527453 if anyone gets lost.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

cu there.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

c u there.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

I'm in


----------

